# I popped into LS and peeked into the OM and OW forum



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes they get called out on it. No they don't really listen. You would be wasting your time and putting yourself through alot of pain if you read there threads. I would avoid it if at all possible. I was banned from that site for a few weeks last year over saying what I thought. 

C


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

threelittlestars said:


> Oh mother of gawd! Does no one call them out?


You can, but you better do it in a round about way, lest you be smote with the ban hammer.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

I've seen some that where blunt but they are strict with language. For example Pos, Posm will get you dinged, the main value of these threads is to show a BS the truth about their WS and at times the utter folly of putting your life on hold,


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh Pandora's Box, how much better off if would the lives be of many BS is she had never let "hope" out?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

threelittlestars said:


> *I should never have peeked. *I feel like Pandora and all these lived emotions have bubbled up like all the bad things in this world.


That is right. C'mon, you know better Stars. Why go there? 

Stay away from the trash. 

The only place you are going to find answers is within you. Your therapist will help you.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LS is dark and full of terrors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

That site can be a trigger fest.. The title of the sub-board should tell you what it's all about: "The other side of the story: Support and discussion for those who find themselves involved with a committed partner."

That's how it happens right? "Oops! Sorry honey! I just found myself in this hotel room and I must have fallen on his d*** accidently, over and over!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AkaHantei (Jun 19, 2016)

threelittlestars said:


> Oh mother of gawd! Does no one call them out? Thread after thread of women being cowards and entitled HOMEWRECKERS! they don't even see the cliche their life is and how the MM and her made it all that way with their pathetic self serving pandering choices!
> 
> I should never have peeked. I feel like Pandora and all these lived emotions have bubbled up like all the bad things in this world.


Your post basically mirrors my first (and only) impression when I googled that forum accidentally. Even posted about that in my thread.

It's all about getting support and finding hapiness and hugs. Which is OK I guess, but people they hurt are getting referenced to like inanimate objects. Like a physics constant in the formula, something you have to consider but not too worry about.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> LS is dark and full of terrors.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol::rofl:


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> LS is dark and full of terrors.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Um, what IS LS? I get that its a forum...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

3Xnocharm said:


> Um, what IS LS? I get that its a forum...











_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

It can actually be the ultimate Red Flags reading for a BS thinking reconciling. 

Having said that I have read threads where other WS have eaten another WS alive. Which is actually a sign of coming out of the fog on their part.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

I have never been there before so I took a look at the boards. Good god.
I'm happy to be back to TAM


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

LS has some real "winners" posting over there. One lady and her husband, a pair of mad hatters that associate with a former president, rule the roost. She posts on EVERYTHING and thinks her responses are gold. The husband just mostly likes all of her posts and says "Yes Ma'am!" to what she says. 

I won't post there anymore. And, I wouldn't dream of looking at the OM/OW section. That stuff can make a sane person cry.


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Perhaps, or use them as case studies to evaluate the mess they are in.


----------



## AngelHeart888 (Jun 21, 2016)

What has been seen cannot be unseen. 
Thanks for the warning. 
Note to Self: Must avoid.
:surprise:


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I got banned a lot on there so.....

It's like I'm cheating on my H but the OM is the lurve of my life but he won't leave his wife so I have no choice but to cheat long term boo, hoo, hoo.

It's ok honey we feel your pain? But you must/need to continue to be the best low class side piece you can be and who knows maybe it'll all work out for you in the end, sniff, sniff oh the agony and unfairness of it all boo, hoo, hoo. 

The H and kids ugh well I just can't think of them right now cause I'm in lurve!!! I wonder if he'll call today so I can get high some more, sigh, sniff.

I'm in so much agony and pain, 

Pardon me while I puke.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah....full disclosure. I am a wayward and even I can't stand that forum. It bothers me because it seems like a support site for home wreckers that can't get their affair partner to leave his wife. Even worse, they assume that a married AP that won't leave his wife is a coward, and they view married men that won't leave their wives as sociopathic liars. The reality is that these men either never cared about them, or broke the fog and went back to their wives.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> Yeah....full disclosure. I am a wayward and even I can't stand that forum. It bothers me because it seems like a support site for home wreckers that can't get their affair partner to leave his wife. Even worse, they assume that a married AP that won't leave his wife is a coward, and they view married men that won't leave their wives as sociopathic liars. The reality is that these men either never cared about them, or broke the fog and went back to their wives.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

threelittlestars said:


> Gus you are on a roll!


Sometimes chicken, sometimes feathers. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## musicftw07 (Jun 23, 2016)

I got banned repeatedly there too. Not only do they dislike people speaking frankly about WSs (I'm a BH who divorced), they also don't like anyone who talks about men's issues...even if you're being honest and respectful about it.

They moderate quite heavily there. LS definitely wishes to promote an agenda.

I still go there once in a while for entertainment, but never to post. Once I discovered TAM and really read through the forums, I found this to be a much healthier and balanced place to be.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Sometimes chicken, sometimes feathers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Every f*cking chicken.

:laugh:


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

TX-SC said:


> LS has some real "winners" posting over there. One lady and her husband, a pair of mad hatters that associate with a former president, rule the roost. She posts on EVERYTHING and thinks her responses are gold. The husband just mostly likes all of her posts and says "Yes Ma'am!" to what she says.
> 
> I won't post there anymore. And, I wouldn't dream of looking at the OM/OW section. That stuff can make a sane person cry.


Is this the couple who have "been in reconciliation" for 30 years?" I've gotten to the point where I want to scream "STFU! If you have been reconcil*ing* for 30 years over a ONS, you're doing it wrong!"

I mean, really, who the hell talks on a daily basis about a ONS that happened over 30 *years* ago???


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

MJJEAN said:


> Is this the couple who have "been in reconciliation" for 30 years?" I've gotten to the point where I want to scream "STFU! If you have been reconcil*ing* for 30 years over a ONS, you're doing it wrong!"
> 
> I mean, really, who the hell talks on a daily basis about a ONS that happened over 30 *years* ago???


Yep, the same ones.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

JohnA said:


> Perhaps, or use them as case studies to evaluate the mess they are in.


Exactly.....I actually think it would be beneficial for a BS in doubt to go read what is going through cheaters' heads.

Of course, unfortunately, many BS would come away thinking, "But my WS is different....I know them better."

But I think that what you see on LS OM/OW/WS forum is what MOST BSs are truly dealing with on DDay....whether they want to believe it or not.


----------



## Thomas Quinn (Jun 18, 2016)

threelittlestars said:


> Oh mother of gawd! Does no one call them out? Thread after thread of women being cowards and entitled HOMEWRECKERS! they don't even see the cliche their life is and how the MM and her made it all that way with their pathetic self serving pandering choices!
> 
> I should never have peeked. I feel like Pandora and all these lived emotions have bubbled up like all the bad things in this world.


:surprise::surprise::surprise:
Don't do it again or this will happen...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpyg94OzHK0


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

OP have you heard the expression no one's worse then a reformed drunk when it comes to alcohol? The thread I PM is a classic exsmple especially the last couple of pages. (if you need help finding it PM). I also notice that the mods tend to give more lee way to WS on that board.


----------



## Quality (Apr 26, 2016)

JohnA said:


> OP have you heard the expression no one's worse then a reformed drunk when it comes to alcohol? The thread I PM is a classic exsmple especially the last couple of pages. (if you need help finding it PM). I also notice that the mods tend to give more lee way to WS on that board.


William is a complete wayward spouse who reconciled briefly but thinks he ultimately divorced due to other issues in his marriage. Thus, using someone's backstory to refute their opinion, advice or whatever is against the rules there now. Can't have the wayward moderation pointed out constantly. They actually have rules against vulgarity but refuse to apply it to the truly vulgar people and their multiple identities that inhibit the place. Cheaters give advice to cheaters about how to cheat there now and known fake affair marriage posters are allowed to continue "spreading {fake} hope" to every other woman out there that some married men do leave their wives and marry their affair partner and iive happily ever after. They said it on the internet so it's got to be true.

In 2011, the website's owner Tony became frustrated with the whole endeavor and Loveshack became a unmoderated free for all for several months/years. Tony eventually brought on a couple of mods and then literally disappeared. The other new mods disappeared and that pretty much left William in complete control of the website in 2012 or so. The place has destroyed completely gone wayward since. 

A good background of the destruction of a website forum by putting a pseudo-intellectual cheater in charge can be reviewed at the following blog:

The Other Women Of Loveshack Blogspot


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

There are still a few reformed drunks left. Could you check the links please, the link you supplied does not work on my IPad.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

JohnA said:


> There are still a few reformed drunks left. Could you check the links please, the link you supplied does not work on my IPad.


Easy enough to fix --

Loveshack and The Other Women

Now I feel dirty. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Gus


----------



## Quality (Apr 26, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Easy enough to fix --
> 
> Loveshack and The Other Women
> 
> ...



Thanks Gus. I fixed it.


In case anyone is really looking into this. Moderator William's posting name is/was Carhill. I don't know if it's still there but Carhill used to have a bunch of creepy journal entries. He claimed he was a virgin at age 35 but also bragged about having sex (maybe no intercourse - don't know) with a married woman at age 20. Most of his journal entries are about his inadequacy and inability understanding women. Poor guy has mommy issues and was dominated by his mother which is how he rationalizes and justifies becoming a cheater.

The entire Loveshack forum used to have 2000 posts a day. Only 200 or so of those were in the infidelity area. It's a very irrelevant website and forum with regards to marriage and infidelity mostly, now, sticking to affairytales. Today (the last 24 hours) the loveshack website has seen only 180 posts. 

Some Carhill Quotes:

Here he describes briefly how it took him a about a year to clear the wayward fog and decide, with the help of one of those great pro-marriage therapists from the school of whatever you do is OK {sarcasm}, that he should dump the OW and his betrayed wife.



Carhill 2/5/2011 said:


> For myself, as a MM, it was around a year, but that was with MC. When the fog lifted, I discovered that both relationships were incompatible and unhealthy. YMMV on that one. The counseling helped a lot.


Here's another describing how his supposed "pro-marriage" counselor twisted his brain around accepting he should dump his "unhealthy" marriage. I'm personally fine with a betrayed spouse dumping a cheater but I was flabbergasted to read the yet foggy wayward dork William act like it was his healthy decision to abandon his wife. I was either warned or banned for pointing this out to him once.



Carhill 12/10/2010 said:


> I'm a lousy person to give advice since I saw the unhealthiness in both the M and the A as a result of the A and discontinued both at substantial loss, but feel the losses are fair and just and ultimately healthy.
> 
> So, with that disclaimer out of the way, I do understand the fog completely and it took me about eight months of MC to clear it away. If you *want* to find clarity, a professional psychologist who specializes in marital recovery from affairs can help.
> 
> ...


I briefly mentioned before Carhill was the other man in someone else's marriage in his 20's. I forgot it wasn't some little stupid youthful fling that 20 year olds are prone to undertake. It was an 8 year on and off again affair and based upon his age now and his reference to the 1990's, I'm guessing this married woman is the person that actually took his virginity. 



Carhill 1/4/2014 said:


> Today, no, no fond thining and no struggles with NC but that's a complicated tale which evolved over more than a generation. A generation ago, after saying goodbye to an eight year off and on affair, yep, I did 'think fondly', if with sadness, and did struggle greatly with NC, but succeeded. Of course, back then it was cards/letters and a landline telephone and personal contact, so a bit different than today.


I could go all day with this guy. He's got 42,000 deranged posts over there. Here's one that discloses that his affair, that resulted in his eventually enlightenment and divorce, was really open (non-deceptive) which actually makes him more of a swinger than a cheater. So it turns out the marriage and infidelity section of loveshack is run by a moderator that has little regard for one of the primary foundations of the marital relationship. 



Carhill 3/21/2014 said:


> My affair was disclosed and open and I've never been possessive of women, in general, so nothing changed during. However, that wasn't a deceptive affair, so perhaps it's the deception which delineates behavior in some cases, IDK.


Here it's kind of revealed his affair was actually deceptive and not swinging. Since he wasn't getting sex at home he apparently found an "affair partner" (wonder why he put it in quotes?) to give him just sex. I'll UBT this after the quote:



Carhill 7/2011 said:


> My M was #1. I disclosed and my now exW met my 'affair partner' at my insistence. I wanted no ambiguity about what I wasn't getting from the M and my willingness to get it elsewhere. We're divorced.


UBT - Carhill thinks he's better than a regular cheater and was fair to his now ex-wife because he found an 'affair partner' and made his wife meet said 'affair partner' at his insistence she he could tell his wife - "If you won't have sex with me - this woman will". I really can't understand why his wife didn't just jump into bed with him and start meeting his need for sex when he made it so unambiguous if not downright romantic. Plus, if this OW wasn't a prostitute how on earth did he even get her to agree to such a meeting to deliver such message if he hadn't already been having sex with her? What kind of OW is so desperate to have sex with a married man she'll meet with the guy's wife first to find out if the wife wants to screw him and if not, she'll take the job? Obviously a blatant history re-write.


How does a person go from a virgin at age 35 to a married man bringing home ****s to coerce his wife to either sleep with him or else?

How does such man then think he's got 42,000 posts worth of wisdom to share about interpersonal relationships when he's been a complete failure at them?

How does such man manage as a moderator the interpersonal relationships and posting content of thousands of others when he has absolutely no shame and thinks his behavior was actually healthy?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Dude, you really don't have quote that garbage here in order to convince anyone... we all know that place is a cesspool.

Seriously... LS ought to be re-named to DMZ --

The De-Moralization Zone

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Personally, I think LS is entertaining as hell. Chaos and absurdity can be pretty funny if you approach it from the right mindset.

And, you know, sometimes there's an opportunity to actually help someone.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

GorillaT said:


> Personally, I think LS is entertaining as hell. Chaos and absurdity can be pretty funny if you approach it from the right mindset.
> 
> And, you know, *sometimes there's an opportunity to actually help someone.*


Best way to accomplish that is to post or PM a link to TAM.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

I've been primarily reading three boards. Here, LS and SI and occasionally MB. Does anyone know the stats for these boards? 

As for LS and reformed drunks I've been following one WW (after ending a 15? year EA (really just EA) who has been hell on wheels lately. Yet not a single word about what and how she is trying to reconnect and fix the issues in her marriage. 

She is a classic regret not remorse case study and I think what she really is pissed about is MOM dumped her, despite her claims she ended it.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Ya'all suck, never heard of LS, but after reading this thread curiosity got the best of me :frown2:

One female was commenting how she liked when her MM went away on vacation with his W b/c she thought it would make her look that much better (vacationing can be stressful!). Seriously, wtf 

Update: Oh geez, I kept reading the thread. The OW wants to know if it is ok to tell the MM (assuming he breaks up with his W) that is he becomes single again to reach out to her. For now she wants to break up with the MM so she can work on her marriage I guess 

That is enough internet for me today ...


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Quality said:


> Cheaters give advice to cheaters about how to cheat there now and known *fake affair marriage posters are allowed to continue "spreading {fake} hope"* to every other woman out there that some married men do leave their wives and marry their affair partner and iive happily ever after. They said it on the internet so it's got to be true.


The handful of adultery lottery winners do seem to be evangelizing there choice. I guess the more they can convince others to follow in their footsteps, the more their situation won't seem so vile.

If you notice, the dual home wreckers feel it necessary to bad mouth the "losing" BW. The ex wife is always BSC and the husband that abandoned his family is so much happier. The abandoned ex-husband barely registers a blip other than, he's always less of a man than the new husband she stole. And of course the children are so much happier living with step parents.

As a man, I find men who bust up their family to setup a "blended" family with an adulteress, to be the dumbest fools around. The way custody usually plays out for a man, a blended family means playing part time dad to your flesh and blood kids and playing full-time dad to another man's kids.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I too had to check out the site for the first time. I picked a random thread. It started off normal, like a Tam thread. I jumped to the end. Wow. I saw a few posts that said edited by moderator. Like, WTF is that all about? I never saw a post here that said that. Then a post from admin or mod reminding people of the rules while mentioning several people have already been banned that day because of posts in that thread. 

Oh, the OP said they were not using condoms. One poster told the OP to get tested for STD. Not for her safety, but so that the married man's wife does not get STDs. I think that poster was banned.


----------



## Quality (Apr 26, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> I too had to check out the site for the first time. I picked a random thread. It started off normal, like a Tam thread. I jumped to the end. Wow. I saw a few posts that said edited by moderator. Like, WTF is that all about? I never saw a post here that said that. Then a post from admin or mod reminding people of the rules while mentioning several people have already been banned that day because of posts in that thread.
> 
> Oh, the OP said they were not using condoms. One poster told the OP to get tested for STD. Not for her safety, but so that the married man's wife does not get STDs. I think that poster was banned.


Yeah~~~ STD's can buzzkill an affairytale real quick ~~ best not remind them of that.

William gets creative banning people. He'll tell them they have to identify themselves as a betrayed spouse every time they post or they'll be banned. Other times he'll say their post wasn't directed specifically to the thread originator addressing the specific issues the thread originator sought out advice about. Like in the situation you just read. The thread originator wasn't discussing STD's but condoms therefore the unfavored betrayed spouse poster needs to be slapped down and moderated for bringing in new topics. 

He'll always act like it wasn't the content that bothered him but some technicality (sometimes making up new rules on the fly) or the supposed derogatory manner they said it.


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

TX-SC said:


> Yep, the same ones.


Weren't there um, pics and naughty talk involved as well with the banning? Asking for a friend. :grin2:

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Quality said:


> Yeah~~~ STD's can buzzkill an affairytale real quick ~~ best not remind them of that.
> 
> William gets creative banning people. He'll tell them they have to identify themselves as a betrayed spouse every time they post or they'll be banned. Other times he'll say their post wasn't directed specifically to the thread originator addressing the specific issues the thread originator sought out advice about. Like in the situation you just read. The thread originator wasn't discussing STD's but condoms therefore the unfavored betrayed spouse poster needs to be slapped down and moderated for bringing in new topics.
> 
> He'll always act like it wasn't the content that bothered him but some technicality (sometimes making up new rules on the fly) or the supposed derogatory manner they said it.


You have way too much time on your hands...lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

In another thread the OW was talking about how she used to walk around with a grin on her face knowing she had found a special man (albeit married) and no one knew their secret :wtf:


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for bringing this to our attention, OP. I did some reading over there and thought overall it was very good. 

There was a post by a BW who said she realize that she and the OW have much in common. It looks like a place where both sides can learn to understand each other.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

jld said:


> There was a post by a BW who said she realize that she and the OW have much in common.


Yes, sharing the same guy. :banghead:

I bet OP's post has resulted in a traffic surge at LS as we all run over there to check it out.....


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I know this may sound strange. But as a wayward husband, the OW forum on Loveshack is strangely therapeutic. It reminds me of the craziness I would be signing up for should I have another affair. There isn't anything "fun" about being interrogated by your AP because she doesn't want you to sleep with your wife. Or she is upset that you can't see her on valentine's day, or that you're going away for a family vacation. Things just become absurd at a point. I was once accused by my AP of going through her phone. I didn't even have the heart to tell her that there would be no point. You're cheating with a married man, I already know I can't trust you!!! 

When you take a step back and look at what an affair really is, you realize that it is actually sucking the life out of you and the ones you love. The excitement quickly fades and it becomes something else. Not something I want to relive, and reading the threads in that forum, with all those delusional OWs, is a great reminder of that.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

s​


farsidejunky said:


>


What are you expecting, far?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> Yes, sharing the same guy. :banghead:
> 
> I bet OP's post has resulted in a traffic surge at LS as we all run over there to check it out.....


She concluded they were both used by him. Talking with the OW really changed her previous mindset.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> I know this may sound strange. But as a wayward husband, the OW forum on Loveshack is strangely therapeutic. It reminds me of the craziness I would be signing up for should I have another affair. There isn't anything "fun" about being interrogated by your AP because she doesn't want you to sleep with your wife. Or she is upset that you can't see her on valentine's day, or that you're going away for a family vacation. Things just become absurd at a point. I was once accused by my AP of going through her phone. I didn't even have the heart to tell her that there would be no point. You're cheating with a married man, I already know I can't trust you!!!
> 
> When you take a step back and look at what an affair really is, you realize that it is actually sucking the life out of you and the ones you love. The excitement quickly fades and it becomes something else. Not something I want to relive, and reading the threads in that forum, with all those delusional OWs, is a great reminder of that.


How many APs have you had, RH?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

jld said:


> s​
> What are you expecting, far?


A sh!t storm, arriving any moment... 

>


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

farsidejunky said:


> A sh!t storm, arriving any moment...
> 
> >


It's a forum. We aren't all going to see it the same way.

I looked at some of the rest of that forum, too. Some very mature discussions there. I was impressed with what I saw.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Voltaire2013 said:


> Weren't there um, pics and naughty talk involved as well with the banning? Asking for a friend. :grin2:
> 
> Cheers,
> V(13)


Honestly, I'm not sure.


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

TX-SC said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure.


I vaguely remember reading about it one of the banned embers threads that was probably deleted, I could be wrong. 

Also, can't say that I disliked them, it was more of a 'malinger much?' Kinda vibe, like it was their thing. 


Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

jsmart said:


> The handful of adultery lottery winners do seem to be evangelizing there choice. I guess the more they can convince others to follow in their footsteps, the more their situation won't seem so vile.
> 
> If you notice, the dual home wreckers feel it necessary to bad mouth the "losing" BW. The ex wife is always BSC and the husband that abandoned his family is so much happier. The abandoned ex-husband barely registers a blip other than, he's always less of a man than the new husband she stole. And of course the children are so much happier living with step parents.
> 
> As a man, I find men who bust up their family to setup a "blended" family with an adulteress, to be the dumbest fools around. The way custody usually plays out for a man, a blended family means playing part time dad to your flesh and blood kids and playing full-time dad to another man's kids.


LMAO.....yeah......no one would ever claim that these guys are the sharpest tools in the shed.


----------



## Piper502 (Jun 2, 2016)

I took a little peek in there yesterday. Made my heart ache. All the OW and their "pain" ... give me a break. They didn't have to get willy nilly with married men. (Speaking from my perspective... this goes for the OM as well.) 

It's like they pat each other on the back . . . You'll get through. Blah!


----------



## Animatedlife (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes, well, there is a regular 'single' poster of TAM who used to be a somewhat remorseless OW on LS. 

Ended up having an EA with a BS on LS, outed it herself, and then went off the deep end till she got herself banned. 

Now she trolls TAM instead.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

There are a few good posters there. One of my longest associations with a 'story' was there, the good Ol Zinger situation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

TheGoodGuy said:


> That site can be a trigger fest.. The title of the sub-board should tell you what it's all about: "The other side of the story: Support and discussion for those who find themselves involved with a committed partner."
> 
> That's how it happens right? "Oops! Sorry honey! I just found myself in this hotel room and I must have fallen on his d*** accidently, over and over!"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Think that I'd better keep my old bones parked over here at TAM!

Let's just say that I don't particularly like to either "trigger" or to get my a$$ voluntarily banned for exercising reasonable and sensible logic in the due course of argumentative persuasion!

Sounds greatly like LS is merely a site ran for the benefit of idiots and adulterers by higher ranking idiots and adulterers, and that any form of argumentation against their sordid principle base is strictly taboo!

Truth be told, I'd venture that my shameless RSXW is on the editorial board over there!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

TheGoodGuy said:


> That site can be a trigger fest.. The title of the sub-board should tell you what it's all about: "The other side of the story: Support and discussion for those who find themselves involved with a committed partner."
> 
> That's how it happens right? "*Oops! Sorry honey! I just found myself in this hotel room and I must have fallen on his d*** accidently, over and over!"*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



It could happen. Isn't that what happened to Chevy Chase in Europen Vacation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Animatedlife said:


> Yes, well, there is a regular 'single' poster of TAM who used to be a somewhat remorseless OW on LS.
> 
> Ended up having an EA with a BS on LS, outed it herself, and then went off the deep end till she got herself banned.
> 
> Now she trolls TAM instead.


Oh?









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

lmao.....I especially like how outraged the OW/WW are at their POS MMs for (gasp) LYING to them about their relationships and future plans.

I can't help but laugh....and then think.....Is it really possible to be so stupid you would believe the 'canned' pick up lines and temptations these dirtbags throw out when the As are just beginning?

The posts though clearly demonstrate just how emotionally (rather than logically) driven, immature, and selfish these cheaters are.

Pages and pages of posts obsessed with a total sh*tbag of a man.....and not a single thought about their BHs and children (for the WW).

Five minutes of reading there was enough to convince me about this......NONE of them deserve R (with the occasional RARE exception).

The cheating women are nasty, emotional hags......and the cheating men are useless, manipulative worms......and every one of them a selfish piece of filth.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

I've looked at those sites when I saw people mention them here. Some of what I read was brutal. Never went back.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

blueinbr said:


> Yes, sharing the same guy. :banghead:
> 
> I bet OP's post has resulted in a traffic surge at LS as we all run over there to check it out.....


They should all move to Vegas, move in together, add a couple more wives, get on a cable TV reality show and be one big happy family!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Dyokemm said:


> The posts though clearly demonstrate just how emotionally (rather than logically) driven, immature, and selfish these cheaters are.
> 
> Pages and pages of posts obsessed with a total sh*tbag of a man.....and not a single thought about their BHs and children (for the WW).


Actually your post makes me better understand them. You are very right, they are obsessed and addicted to their MM, and because of that addiction they will lie, cheat, steal and not care about the consequences to others.

I have known couples that broke up due to drug abuse and have known couples that broke up over infidelity. A lot of similarities.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Dyokemm said:


> lmao.....I especially like how outraged the OW/WW are at their POS MMs for (gasp) LYING to them about their relationships and future plans.
> 
> I can't help but laugh....and then think.....*Is it really possible to be so stupid you would believe the 'canned' pick up lines and temptations these dirtbags throw out *when the As are just beginning?
> 
> ...


This is why I advise BHs to divorce in case of a sexual PA. With the thousands of threads from WWs, it is plain to see that they really want to leave their marriage for their OM. 

It's crazy to try to R with a woman that's pining away for their POS. These WWs may remain in the marriage but they're emotionally absent. You have posters on LS, that spend the whole day there. These are working mothers. They must be the $hitties workers. They sure as hell are [email protected] mothers. 

I've actually seen people post that betraying your husband doesn't make you a bad mother. Talk about providing emotional cover. Do you think a man would ever say that to another man who's playing out his wife and mother of his kid?


----------

